# New home?



## pppcustomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I was a member of another well known forum not gonna put it on blast but needless to say I couldn't stand 98% of the people and the b.s they preached. Before anyone says it I'll say yes I home brew and when I can I network with other people. But I do it because this is what I like . It's just what I do I'm not here for greed or anything else other then iron,food, and chemicals. And if you can make money doing what u like then you my friend are set. I'm learning new things every brew and its cause there are still a few good dudes who cherp when it's needed.


----------



## HeavyB (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## jas101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BigJH (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome home bro


----------



## pppcustomer (Jan 23, 2015)

Honestly I have seen more positive people in one day here  then 3 weeks there


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome to the fourm

use kmartone10 for 10% off


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 30, 2015)

welcome brother i love science and in essence brewing is the only science left in my life... Good to have you


----------



## Lightdog79 (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Secksbrah (Feb 6, 2015)

This is home, welcome@!


----------



## anaesthetic (Feb 9, 2015)

welcome


----------



## Series lab rep (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome to the fam! Great group of people here.


----------



## Riles (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------

